# Good to the last puff...



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

Here's my fellow BOTL Jason (sum12nv) improvising a tool to get every last bit out of his LP No. 9 right now.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

McGuyver at his best! Great pic.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

for the price I'd be doing the same


----------

